# new sur 1 mac g3 sous os x 10.3.4 JE RAME!!!



## subliminable (27 Janvier 2010)

bonjour a tous ,
Voila on m'a recement donné un imac G3:
-os x 10.3.4
-powerpc750 (83.0) vitesse 400mhz
-cache niv2 512Ko
-vitesse du bus 384Mo
-vitesse rom demarrage 3.2.4.f.1

    voila pour le matos maitenant cet ordi n'a jamais été mis a jour, nettoyé ou optimisé et jamais réinstallé non plus (plus de disque d'install) aujourd'hui cette bestiole rame sur plusieurs points et comme je debute sur mac je tente certaine manips mais sans succes et j'aimerais savoir si il existe des manips de base pour alleger cet ordi et optimiser ses capacités au max. comment faire pour reinstaller sans disque? (ou comment le trouver?) bref allo docteur c'est grave ? et quels traitements lui donner?

    merci d'avance a tous car si je peut aller sur le net c'est a peu pres tout (et encore car toute video rame a mort ) et aucun de mes telechargements (onyx, cleanmymac,firefox et d'autres en dmg bien sur) ne s'execute or j'avais d'autres projets encore merci et bonne continuation a tous 
ciao...


----------



## tsss (27 Janvier 2010)

Sur ce type de machine en optimisant la mémoire (1 gb maxi en 2 modules), tu dois pouvoir lui coller Mac Os 10.4 (Tiger), bien sur pour l'installer il te faudra trouver des dvd originaux (noir/universel).

un coup d'oeil par ici et là !

Pour lui redonner un coup de fouet, tu pourras aussi changer son disque dur, ce n'est pas trop compliqué sur ces modèles.



c'est joli un imac G3 !


----------



## Invité (27 Janvier 2010)

Ya certainement une coquille.
La vitesse du bus ne peut pas correspondre. C'est certainement la mémoire vive (Ram) !
Alors, même pour OsX.3 (non à jour) c'est faible
Pour la vidéo, il faut mettre les choses à leurs place. c'est un ordi qui date d'il y a 10 ans, donc Youtube et Cie il faut oublier.

Cela dit, avec la MaJ en X.3.9, Perian et Flip4Mac à jour, il lira les DivX pas trop compressé comme un charme.
Pour l'Internet avec du Flash, c'est pas la peine d'insister


----------



## boninmi (27 Janvier 2010)

C'est une bonne machine, mais ancienne: tu ne peux pas en attendre des miracles. Du fait de son processeur, elle n'accepte pas toutes les technologies video récentes. Tu risques donc de toutes façons de ne pouvoir consulter que de façon limitée les videos du Web. Pour tes téléchargements, il faut t'assurer que les versions téléchargées sont compatibles 10.3 . Avec ces restrictions, c'est une machine qui peut te rendre de nombreux services .


----------



## iMacounet (27 Janvier 2010)

J'avais un iMac G3 600 avec X.10.4.11 avec 512 mo de ram et 120 GB de HDD qui tournait parfaitement bien, (en changeant le HDD et la ram)

J'arrivais à aller sur youtube avec


----------



## tsss (27 Janvier 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> J'avais un iMac G3 600 avec X.10.4.11 avec 512 mo de ram et 120 GB de HDD qui tournait parfaitement bien, (en changeant le HDD et la ram)
> 
> J'arrivais à aller sur youtube avec



Moué, tout doit dépendre de l'iMac alors, le mien un snow 500, ne lit pas une seule vidéo, c'est saccade et compagnie  pourtant, j'avais ripper, pour mon fils, les dvd de Capitaine Flam & de Goldorak avec handbrake avec les options au minimum  bha nada !


----------



## Invité (27 Janvier 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> J'avais un iMac G3 600 avec X.10.4.11 avec 512 mo de ram et 120 GB de HDD qui tournait parfaitement bien, (en changeant le HDD et la ram)
> 
> J'arrivais à aller sur youtube avec



Ya toujours un iMac snow (600GHz) 768Mo/80Go, X.4.11, QuickTime, VLC, Flip4Mac, Perian à jour chez ma petite.
ca rame à mort sur youtube. Pour le Freeplayer ou le streaming c'est mort,  mais il lit très bien les .avi


----------



## tsss (27 Janvier 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Ya toujours un iMac snow (600GHz) 768Mo/80Go, X.4.11, QuickTime, VLC, Flip4Mac, Perian à jour chez ma petite.
> ca rame à mort sur youtube. Pour le Freeplayer ou le streaming c'est mort,  mais il lit très bien les .avi



Idem pour mon p'tit, mais nous n'avons pas la chance de lire des .avi


----------



## iMacounet (27 Janvier 2010)

Ben Youtube chez mi ça fonctionnant, bon quelques chargements mais pas de grosses sacades, c'etait acceptable.


----------



## subliminable (28 Janvier 2010)

OK merci a tous c cool d'avoir quelques infos, avec ça je vais pouvoir avancer un peu peut etre 
pour la correction c'est bien la memoire qui est de 384Mo et la vitesse bus est de 100Mhz autant pour moi,
pour les videos je vais tenter le .avi et les dvix pas trop serrés mais pour youtube et cie jsuis pas fan donc c pas bien mechant!
le vrai probleme c'est plus au niveau des logiciels car par exemple pour onyx la page d'install (celle pour glisser l'icone onyx sur applications) s'ouvre mais une fois glissé sur application que faire ? quelle appli utiliser pour s'en servir ?(si c'est ça) 
a part ça la plupart des autres prog ne sont pas pilotables donc je vais essayer des versions pour 10,3,4... (il me semble que j'ai deja tenté).
en tout cas encore merci a tous pour ces aides et toute info complementaire suceptible de m'aider est bienvenue sur ce topic 
a plus tard et bonne continuation


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

Mon imacDV 400 tourne bien sous 10.3 mais il embarque ses 320 Mo de RAM minimum (il doit être à 512 désormais). Si tu as moins il te faut rajouter de la RAM et surtout si ton DD ne fait que 10 Go change le ou alors ne le surcharge pas parce que dès qu'il a besoin de swapper c'est galère. Bref c'est ta RAM qui est importante.   

PS: Pour le nettoyage, c'est quand même mieux d'avoir des CDs d'install. Sinon répare au moins les droits. Par contre pour les vidéos de type de DivX il ne faut pas espérer grand chose. Généralement ça rame pas mal si tes vidéos sont de trop grande qualité ou dépasse les 30 minutes. il ne faut pas trop en demander à la petite carte ATI.


----------

